# 7 winds kenpo (Sam Pai Kenpo)



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2004)

Michael Persons started a system called Cosmic Warrior Training which taught both the traditional material taught to him by Mr. Ed Parker, and the newer material devised by Joe Dimmick.  Since then, he changed the name to Seven Winds Kenpo (obscure Old Testament reference), wrote a book, etcetera.

He has Kenpo history on his website including the period after Mr. Dimmick left Mr. Parker's system.

If you're interested, check it out at:

http://www.thecosmicwarrior.com/html/modern_history.html

How does this compare with you other kenpo stylist's version of kenpo history?


----------



## mhouse (Jun 4, 2004)

The stuff about Chow and Mitose sounds like other versions of history I had heard before. As for the Other GrandMasters, I  cannot comment because I have not studied them in depth yet.

 I will comment that if you wish to learn more about Chow, you you visit the Kara Ho Kempo web page. www.karaho.com. 

 You can also check web sites like Tracy's Karate (www.tracyskarate.com) or Nick Cerio Kenpo (www.nickcerioskenpo.com) for additional history.  I also know that www.masterscenters.com (a Villari/Cerio/Karanzempo group) has some history on their web page.)

 Another good one is www.kempokarate.com It's Shihan Geary's site.


----------



## John Bishop (Jun 4, 2004)

Interesting, but quite a few inaccuracies.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 22, 2004)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> Interesting, but quite a few inaccuracies.


 Would you care to expand on that?


----------

